

Working on a standing desk - apas
http://apas.gr/desk/

======
aj700
The best, and maybe only reason to buy an iPad is that sitting is bad for your
spine. Lying on your front in bed, surfing, or in a very reclined chair with
your legs bunched up and the ipad on your thighs is much better for you, if
standing is not possible for long.

~~~
apas
Well-made point. But I don't think it's the only reason for to buy an iPad.

